# Dose Espresso - London



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Finally seizing the chance to have a day in London, and having read so many good reviews and seen many tweets about Dose Espresso I simply had to pay James and his staff a visit.

We were spotted loitering around outside and given a friendly welcome.(the place was heaving and it was standing room only)

Shuffling inside we made ourselves at home and shared a table with a young couple who didn't seem to mind at all.

The first thing I noticed was the shiny new FB80 on the counter and a decent menu, not only containing coffee, but an enticing selection of food items from Beas of Bloomsbury (on twitter @beas_bloomsbury). You have to try the blondie - a creamy white chocolate fudge brownie, not too sweet but devillishly good!

6 shots of SquareMile Coffee later and I was a happy bunny, having experienced decent service (which is soooo hard to find) from welcoming and knowledgable staff.

Check out the specials via the twitter feed @dose_espresso and find out whose coffee is making a guest appearance from time to time.

I bought my wife and a friend along and we stayed well over an hour, reading the books, the paper, talking coffee with James and generally enjoying the ambiance.

Dose is a well thought out cafe, serving excellent coffee, great food and is a place that I hope to visit again soon.

Whether you stay for 5 minutes or an hour, you are sure to enjoy the company, the food and most importantly the coffee.


----------

